# S.A.I.L Acres Heidi of Molly waiting thread :)



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Heidi is a ADGA registered 6 year old nubian doe. She is a backyard milker for me that produces roughly a gallon at peak. She has terrible conformation,but we love her anyway  Heidi is a friendly girl , a good mother and is an easy keeper.
She was bred to my unregistered Fainter buck,Dallas. He is two years old.I am hoping for babies by the first week of March ray: Last year she gave us two doelings by the same buck 
So far, no udder development but she looks pretty wide  I will get updated pics hopefully tomorrow but for now,here are some older pics of her and my buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen! Hoping for bucklings to grow out this year


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Oo exciting! 

The horns on your fainter are gorgeous.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks ci  I like his horns too. You should have seen the set of horns another guy in his previous herd had. Man, he was gorgeous!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, I can't imagine anything bigger than his! Lol 

Does he actually faint?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No...he gets just slightly stiff legged when we have to chase and catch him. I am glad he doesn't faint though...he was sold to me as a Pygmy....but he's not.He is way to big for a pygmy....he is 150 lbs.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Huh, interesting. Whoever thought he was a Pygmy though was way off! Lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how exciting!!! your buck is gorgeous!! my bf doesn't want a fainter in case I have too much fun trying to make them faint..... which I would NEVER do.....:roll:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Scary part is...she was a breeder of both pygmy and fainters, but I saw no pygmies at all there, so I am assuming he is pure fainter.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

scary when breeders are supposed to know stuff, when they actually don't.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's a couple more pics....first one he is next to my boer wether...who is almost 200 lbs.Next pic you can really see how prominent his eyes are.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he looks like he's trying to hypnotize me. "look into my eyes" hehehe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

...and bring me the grain....lots of grain....hehehe


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol! 

He's looks pretty big! They will definely have some nice babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks ci...last years were super cute too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Updated pics of Heidi...how many do you all think? She had twin does last year...no udder yet...but she's starting to "waddle"  Just a note...she is an "old style" nubian with heavier bones if that makes a difference...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow she looks big!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly at least 2.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope so!! Getting excited for it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I say twins too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope so! I'd like twin bucklings this time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's so weird hearing someone say such a thing :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: I need meat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I get it  
And goat meat is soo good! :drool:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

big girl! thinking blue for you!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll pass the word around that everyone needs to send YOU the buck fairy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: ^^


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I see a small bag forming... ray: C'mon Heidi!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I do see a bag forming!! :wahoo:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Oo how exciting!! You're getting super close!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! I hope she hold off in this weather though...man, is it cold! The wind was blowing so hard yesterday I thought my ears were going to crack off!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

any update!?!?!?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish :lol: She is getting an udder and so is Daisy Mae....but not enough to have me biting nails yet


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Exciting!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know :leap: Lil babies and milk!! Woot!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ah.....the good ol' waiting game..... fun for everyone ages 1 to 100!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha...I just came in from taking pics of her udder...it is just starting really, like maybe a handful? Darn I wish I could remember how she looked last year! :hair: I am so glad I started this thread for next year's documentation....I'll post pics in a bit, gotta get DH to put em on his laptop first...mine has no hardware to do it, and he's chopping wood right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, just put Heidi in the kidding area...could be a couple weeks but I noticed she is moving kinda slowly and has a slight "draggy" look to here eyes.I wanna keep a closer eye on her and the stall is in my garage where there is some heat. Appetite great, pooping berries,drinking well. She's currently getting 3 cups of this mix...2 parts alfalfa to one sweet, I just added a half cup extra sweet today for the energy.She has free choice grassy hay and loose minerals. I have probiotics in her water as a boost. She's getting a cd&t shot tonight and another dose of sel/e gel....Daisy Mae is having a fit, I mean a FIT.... :lol: Yep,she's a nubian! Bwaaaaaahhhhh! Bwaaahhhhhh! Where's my friend?!  Bet the neighbors are gonna love her 

I have Madeline in with Daisy Mae hoping that they will bond better with just the two...we'll see.Anyhow, here are pics from today.......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She's pretty big. Hopefully have triplets in there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope :leap: That'd be great


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow she is big! Hopefully she has the 3 boys you want in there!  Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That'd be awesome! :lol: I know that sounds weird to a lot of people


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey it's fine with me! You can have the buck fairy for your girls and I'll take the doe fairy! . Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....I don't mind a bit  If she comes here I'll send her your way


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I tried to send the buck fairy your way, but she had to come sprinkle some bucks here first.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she looks like she swallowed two basketballs! thinking blue!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful healthy looking coat too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks  I have learned a lot about goat nutrition from TGS. My goats are fortunate there is a spot like this one


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well Heidi's bag has almost doubled in size today from earlier this afternoon. :leap: I will be checking on her again tonight and DH will in the early am...seems like she still has ligs but not as much as before...and I see baby movement, so who knows? 
Just wish it wasn't so cold  She is in a partially heated garage but still...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We have babies!!!! :stars: :stars: :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: Pics as soon as I can!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah!!! Congrats!!! 

Can't wait to see the pics! How many and boys or girls?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

BABIES!!!!!!!!! how exciting!!!!!!! can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Babies!!! Woot!! Woot!! :stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...first we have a buckling...5.5lbs  Then a doeling 3.5 lbs 

First one was the buckling born right before I came in, and the doeling was shortly after. I dried them both off since it was sooo cold. Got them their sel/e gel and dipped the cords in iodine. They have nursed 3 times before we came in to warm up


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Is it too soon to say yum...? They're too cute.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are so darn cute!!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And here's a pic of mom and babies  And some more cute pics just cause 
Yay!! Milk in two weeks! WOOT!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay congrats!! And you got at least one buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And he was 5.5 lbs...hope he grows and grows...:lol:
The doeling is tiny at 3.5 but what a doll she is


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute!!!!! do you think you're going to keep the doeling?

I'm jealous you're going to have milk soon. I'm on milk withdrawal.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope...they all must go this year one way or another...I'll try to sell her most likely depending on what we get from Daisy.
I'd share milk with you Ni! Just might be cottage cheese by the time you get it


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sigh...I know I know...it'll take about 3 months to get here. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

how are your girls looking?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good! they're coming along. Buttercup is looking as pregnant now as she did last year at 4 months (she's at 2 months). Missy is STARTING an udder - if she were human, she'd need a training bra. lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe....training bra...

I took a pic of Heidi's udder too...soon your girls will look like this


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Oo that's a pretty good looking udder! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yea, they look like nice milkable teats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...she milks great. Her teats are a good size and are straight down. I can milk her out in minutes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, babies are seemingly well so far...been checking on them every couple hours to be sure they are nursing. So far, so good!
Every time I see them, they seem to get cuter :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that everything went well and they are doing well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know, now for my FF *biting nails*


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats! They are SOOO cute! Love them ears..;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, me too


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe them is awful cute! Looks like they take ofter their mama. Good sized kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! Tiny babies, such sweet faces


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...the doeling is not supposed to be named but every time I see her I call her "Tiny Tot" :lol: uh-oh!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

uh....sounds like a name to me! lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, sounds like a name to me too..;-) LOL!


----------

